# Goo Obo gudgeons and threadfin rainbows



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Awesome Cayse. That tank is really nice too!


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Thanks! I will try to get a good shot of a rainbow flaring its fins, but it's not easy. LOL


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Great shots. Looks like someone has been playing with their camera and learning all the settings.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

It's an old CyberShot, so there wasn't really too much to learn. I can't wait to have a 20D or something similar!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I "Shudder" at the thought of you with a fancy schmancy camera.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

lol, nice fish_doc. :razz:

Great looking shots Casye! That's a sweet tank.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I love those Goo Obos!
They seem like really beautiful fish.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

fish_doc said:


> I "Shudder" at the thought of you with a fancy schmancy camera.


I think you meant "shutter"? LOL

Thanks SK and BlackArchFish! The gudgeons are definitely awesome looking fish. They'd look more brilliant if I had an Eco-complete substrate, but they seem to enjoy blending in to the Flourite.

A funny note about the first pic... I took it shortly after introducing the rainbows into the tank. The rainbow is hiding in that pic, and the gudgeon is flaring his fins taller than I've ever seen before.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Here's a good shot of one of the gudgeons.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I finally got a pic of a rainbow flaring it's fins!


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

all i gotta say is wow. those are some sweet looking fish and a awesome looking tank


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Hey all... it's been a while, but here's a quick update. I've done a fair amount of reorganizing, and have been growing a small forest of java moss on top of the driftwood. I couldn't keep the lily going so that's gone. I trimmed down the wisteria so it's growing close to the floor now. The blyxa is doing well, and the bronze wendtii crypt is probably the healthiest plant in the tank.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Thanks Ash... a full tank pic:


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Here's a full-grown Goo Obo gudgeon. Its coloring is a bit different from the others, but I believe it's still the same species.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Fantastic photography Cayse! i love taking aquarium & fish pictures and i must say you take some phenomenal pictures! Great Work!


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Thanks! I have to admit, Photoshop does help clean up the pictures a bit.  My camera isn't quite that good.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Very nice, hope mine turns out like that, not going so well so far i think i have to remove the powerhead.

Do you get a film on ur surface water in that tank?


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

When my water specs go out of wack, then yes, I do end up with a film on the surface. The past few weeks have been fantastic though... I finally staved off my ongoing algae problems by dosing far less phosphorous than is recommended, and the water surface seems to have cleared up. I should have some new pictures pretty soon. The java moss looks so much better now.


----------

